# Cookie....



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Some pics of my little keeper from Kali's first litter 

I named her Cookie 'cause she's so yummi :lol:



















This picture is very close to her true colour, she's only a tint lighter that the deep chocolate colour:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

She does look so yummy


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh she is REALLY yummy!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Some new pics of Cookie


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sooooo cute LH'd to!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> Oh sooooo cute LH'd to!


Yeah i was thrilled to see she was LH 

Also some of the other in the litter is LH k


----------

